# rear bagger for a Snapper tractor



## kthatcher (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a Snapper LT200 lawn tractor that is a couple of years old now and I would like to add a rear bagger but I have been quoted around $440 for a new twin bagger! I have a 38" deck. I am wondering if there is a universal one that I could find somewhere that would cost a lot less, or a used one. Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I found a universal but don't know if it will work.


----------



## b-kerr (Sep 5, 2012)

*b-kerr*

I have an lt200 bagger kit that fits a snapper or simplicity.it contains all of the brackets bolts pulleys ect.the system is currently installed on my snapper 50 inch deck.the bagger is apx 3 years old and runs fine.i would take $300 for the entire kit with all xtra parts.Bob Kerr 412-751-9035 cell 412-596-6706


----------

